

Hipmunk’s Official Round: $4.2 Million Led By Ignition & Online Travel Experts - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/03/hipmunk-funding-2/

======
count
Can I get hotel bookings (and the combo savings that leads to) via Hipmunk? I
use Hipmunk now to find the flight I want, but I book via AmexTravel, because
I usually save hundreds (sometimes more!) when I book a package all together.

I'd love to drop Amex and just use HipMunk (it's definitely nicer!), but I
can't justify it just yet.

~~~
cbar
Curious to see if hipmunk expands to other travel products. Tapping GDS
systems for inventory should be relatively easy (ex any subscription fees).
The challenge will be creating a UI that can correctly convey the value of
those additional products.

Airfare really only has a few value variables (price, duration,
departure/arrival date, and stops) that are clearly objective. Expanding into
other travel products (hotels, packages) and you start adding many more
variables and subjective value.

------
aberman
I know nothing about this industry, but I can say categorically that hipmunk
has the best UX of any airline search site on the web. It just makes me happy.

~~~
CoachRufus87
I concur. The beauty is in the site's simplicity/effectiveness. I hope they
continue to innovate beyond UX though.

~~~
randall
Yeah, I think UX is the starting point, I'd love to hear what they think the
ending point is.

------
patrickgzill
I like their user interface, I think it is brilliant. However I have found
cheaper prices elsewhere (actually dealt with a real live travel agent); so I
am not sure what is going on with that.

~~~
DanBlake
I actually just got tickets to florida the other day. I started out on kayak
as thats what I am used to and then thought half way in to try hipmunk.
Unfortunately, hipmunks lowest price was 150$ more than kayaks.

------
mkramlich
I used to work at Cheaptickets.com and Orbitz.com and one of the things I
never liked was how complicated and "visually busy" their UI's were. Many
times I envisioned in my mind what a better approach would look like.
Hipmunk's UI is pretty much exactly what I wanted. Something super simple,
just enough but not too much. No ads. No bullshit. No upselling or cross-
selling. Solid colors. Less is more. Brilliant. I hope they stick with this
style and philosophy. It's a powerful differentiator in a market which
otherwise tends to be commodity-like, ugly and retarded in approach.

Second but related point I wanted to make. I knew many of the in-house
designers at both companies. I can confirm that the look/style/approach of
those UI's is not their fault. They are salaried folks, working for The Man,
and as with many large companies there's no single person who can put their
foot down and say something is good/shit while also having the taste/skills to
know what they're talking about. (Like a Steve Jobs at Apple.) A lot of the UI
at major travel company websites is the result of "design by committee", by
accretion, by slippery slope, by too much advertising, too much philosophy of
"just one more thing" and trying to maximize the accounting value of each
pixel of real estate. And yes, some of it is the result of A/B-testing and the
Local Maxima anti-pattern.

------
srik1234
I'm not quite sold on hipmunk yet. Travel is a pretty competitive industry. UI
does not sell tickets. It helps to have a good UI. Bargain prices drive ticket
sales. Also, how difficult it is to replicate by competitors? Everybody has
access to the same data.

------
korussian
I _adore_ hipmunk, especially the multi-tab functionality. But frankly, the
prices I get for here in Asia are NEVER as good as I get from a travel agent.

Adioso.com is much better and more flexible, but their coverage is extremely
limited.

If Hipmunk were as flexible as Adioso (i.e. queries that show me flights from
"ICN to anywhere before February 12"), then I'd be all about Hipmunk. As it
stands, doing exact searches in Hipmunk get me "good" deals, but not "great"
deals.

~~~
kn0thing
Ah yes, the Adioso guys are on point with their flexible queries. To begin, we
wanted to nail the basics with hipmunk. My dad's been a travel agent for
decades and I still go through him for special intl flights, especially
because he has access to wholesalers who can sell tickets at rates below what
you'd find from the airlines.

One day, we'd love for hipmunk.com to be a one-stop-shop, of course, but
babysteps...

Please do check back in periodically and let us know how we're doing:
contact@hipmunk.com

------
thankuz
Here are some additional details regarding this breaking story from
VentureBeat: <http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/03/hipmunk-funding-2/>
'Confirmed: Hipmunk raises $4.2M to 'de-agonize' flight search'

------
dw0rm
<http://www.anywayanyday.com/> got me cheaper prices for a particular flight.

~~~
holdenk
So I tried that, while the UI looks nice, it certainly falls flat in the
actual functioning component of the UI.

For example I have to click on the search button next to the greyed out text
to enter anything, and for Seattle the first suggestion is the seaplan
airport. Again in Toronto it suggested the city center airport, which while a
nice airport only has mostly domestic flights and even then only one
commercial airline. It also required me to enter a seperate flight back (when
I tried clicking for a return date it suggested another one way flight from
Seattle). That being said, it may work better in Russia, I noticed the prices
returned were in rubbles.

~~~
dw0rm
Yep, they are one Russian startup, but you can change the currency. Maybe they
are not optimizing it for the USA flights, but searching for a flight from st
Petersburg to Barcelona on the 24th of May with the flight back on the 31th of
May for two persons returned me 168usd cheaper results.

------
spitfire
Why haven't they been bought out yet?

~~~
jonknee
They have money and and an itch to scratch, who says they are interested in
being bought out any time soon?

